# My millipede is not moving



## Nicolle Lindsey (Jan 20, 2019)

Just woke up and went to check on my millipedes. I have two Florida ivories that arrived on Friday. They did perfectly fine, the littler of the 2 burrowing as soon as he hit the substrate. The larger one however has stayed on the surface. 
I couldn't check on them yesterday due to going to work really early and coming out really late but upon opening their enclosure just now, the larger one is on the surface not moving. I thought he was dead already but when I touch him he moves very little. 
What happened? And what can I do to save him?


----------



## Nicolle Lindsey (Jan 20, 2019)

So I opened up the enclosure, sprayed it down real good and left it open for a few minutes. He is now moving around a little. Is it possible the enclosure was too dry or was there not enough air exchange?


----------



## Arthroverts (Jan 20, 2019)

Millipedes will sometimes spend large amounts of time grooming themselves while hardly moving, so this may be the case. It is also possible it is getting ready to molt, which would explain the lethargy.
Millipedes use very little oxygen, so I don't think air exchange would be the problem (I have kept millipedes in completely sealed containers and they have done fine). Was the substrate moist to the touch, or did it feel rather dry? Pictures would help greatly.

Arthroverts


----------



## Nicolle Lindsey (Jan 20, 2019)

The enclosure he is in is just a standard shoebox. The substrate does feel moist to the touch. And I've included a picture of the millipede in question. He has wrapped around the moss.


----------



## Nicolle Lindsey (Jan 20, 2019)

It won't let me upload a video but he moves a little bit. I put him on my hand and he crawled around a bit but very little on the substrate.


----------



## Arthroverts (Jan 20, 2019)

You will want to crush the leaves, as large pieces tend to only be nibbled, while crushed leaves are eaten quickly and often in large amounts. Is there any rotting wood in the cage? Spirobolids (such as Ivories) need large amounts of rotting wood to thrive. However, the rest of your setup appears fine, so you will probably just have to wait and see what happens, whether it molts or dies, or is just acting lethargic after several stressful moves. 

Hope it recovers!

Arthroverts


----------



## Nicolle Lindsey (Jan 20, 2019)

Ok. Will crush leaves tomorrow and there are a few pieces of wood in there. Mostly hidden beneath the leaves.


----------



## Nicolle Lindsey (Jan 22, 2019)

Ok I crushed the leaves and added another piece of wood. The big one still is not moving g but the little one is as active as ever. 
I we t to my local reptile store and they said he might be cold and to heat the enclosure. My only problem is that the enclosure is a plastic shoe box. How do I heat that?


----------



## Polenth (Jan 22, 2019)

Nicolle Lindsey said:


> Ok I crushed the leaves and added another piece of wood. The big one still is not moving g but the little one is as active as ever.
> I we t to my local reptile store and they said he might be cold and to heat the enclosure. My only problem is that the enclosure is a plastic shoe box. How do I heat that?


It's better to heat the room than the enclosure, but this is jumping one step ahead. First, what temperature are they being kept at currently?


----------



## Nicolle Lindsey (Jan 22, 2019)

My room normally sits at 70 to 74 but fluctuates with the weather.


----------



## Nicolle Lindsey (Jan 22, 2019)

Just checked on him again  absolutely no sign of movement. He is gone.


----------



## Polenth (Jan 22, 2019)

Nicolle Lindsey said:


> My room normally sits at 70 to 74 but fluctuates with the weather.


That should be fine for them. Given what you've said, it sounds a lot more like the millipede arrived sick, so I doubt there's anything you could have done.


----------



## Nicolle Lindsey (Jan 22, 2019)

Polenth said:


> That should be fine for them. Given what you've said, it sounds a lot more like the millipede arrived sick, so I doubt there's anything you could have done.


That's what I was thinking. That it probably arrived sick or got injured during transport somehow


----------

